

Oovoo annoys the user with unwanted noisy advertisement - hanifbbz
http://user.wordpress.com/2012/03/22/oovoo-annoys-the-user-with-unwanted-noisy-advertisement/

======
hanifbbz
This has been an ongoing issue since 2011 and they still haven't fixed it!

